# Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien



## huchenschreck (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob es hier Kollegen gibt, die in den Wiener Revieren Gummifischangeln gehen? Ich trage mich schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, es wieder zu probieren (vor allem auch mal in der Rinne). Bloss alleine fehlt immer noch der entscheidende Motivationsschub....
Gibt es jemanden, der mir über diese Angelei was berichten kann oder sich anschliessen würde?

TL


----------



## haubentaucher85 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

hallo huchenschreck,
fische seit ca einem jahr in wien (heuer donaustadt 2) und bin seit 1.juni hauptsächlich mit der spinnrute unterwegs. fische meistens mit wobbler, probiere es aber zwischendurch auch mit  gufis (hab die technik nur noch nicht 100%ig drauf). in der rinne konnte ich bisher 2 hechte landen, einen davon auf gufi. im strom hab ichs auch schon probiert, is aber wegen den vielen hängern sehr mühsam (ein freund von mir konnte 1.kleinen zander landen, ich garnix). würd dich gerne mal begleiten, bei mir schauts nur die nächsten 2-3 wochen zeitlich recht schlecht aus, wir könnten uns aber im august per pm mal zusammentun und ein paar stunden die rinne verunsichern, würde mich freuen hier in wien neue bekanntschaften zu machen,
                                                          lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## huchenschreck (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

das würde mich total freuen.....wie oft bist du gegangen um die beiden hechte zu erwischen? schöne hechte?

TL


----------



## haubentaucher85 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

war ungefähr 10 mal für ca 2-3 stunden unterwegs, ich halts meistens so, dass ich nach der arbeit/uni am abend zur entspannung eine runde angeln geh. bin aber auch für längere sessions zu haben wenns die zeit erlaubt. die hechte hatten 62 und 74 cm, keine riesen, hab mich trotzdem immer sehr gefreut.
                                                     lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## huchenschreck (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

das ist auch absolut was zum Freuen....Ich hab heuer keinerlei Fangstress mehr, da ich Ende Mai einen 90er Hecht auf der Fliegenrute mit Streamer in der Alten Donau gefangen hab....deshalb kann da jetzt kommen, was will und ich wäre psychisch wieder bereit für die Rinne...Hast Du die Hechte noch am Tag erwischt oder wars da schon dunkel? In der Rinne bleibst du nicht hängen? Oder fischt Du nicht am Grund?

TL


----------



## haubentaucher85 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

wow, 90cm, is schon ein ding! petri! bei meinen fängen wars immer noch hell, wenns finster wird kapituliere ich meistens vor den gelsen. hänger gibts in der rinne natürlich auch, meistens aber nur in pflanzen, die nerven zwar, man bekommt sie aber problemlos wieder frei.
übrigens, konnte letztens einige (teils sehr grosse) rapfen bein rauben in ufernähe beobachten, werd glaub ich auch mal mein glück auf diese burschen versuchen (tipps dazu sind sehr willkommen),
                                          lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## huchenschreck (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

da wär ich absolut auch dabei...bin heuer ein paar mal am donaukanal auf rapfen gegangen....bei meinem ersten versuch hat ein absoluter riese (ich denke, dass ich mit 90 plus nicht übertreibe) ganz am ufer gebissen und mir bevor ich überhaupt noch bemerken konnte was passiert war die drillinge am wobbler gerade gebogen....dann hatte ich 4 nachmittage lang keinen biss mehr.....und dann hats mir gereicht....also vielleicht in der rinne auf rapfen??


----------



## haubentaucher85 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

würd sagen wir verbleiben dann dabei, dass wir uns im august (evtl auch früher) per pm zusammentun, bin dann zu allen (un)taten bereit,
                                                                   lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

hallo leute,

ich fische seit einigen jahren in wien am donaukanal hauptsächlich mit spinnködern und konnte viele schöne schiede, zander und auch einige hechte erwischen.

hier findet ihr eine beschreibung zum donaukanal:




edit by mod, ebenso hier editiert wegen verlinkung zur einer gewerblichen seite.

lg,
parser022


----------



## parser022 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

zitat aus privatnachricht von huchenschreck:
_
"Hab Deine tolle website trotz Löschung des links ge_funden._ Wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich das toll finde, dass endlich jemand den Donaukanal lobt. Fischt Du manchmal auch in den naturnaheren Gebieten (Schlachthausgasse abwärts). ich fand immer, dass es dort toll aussieht hatte aber nie irgendwelche Bisse dort. Hast Dus auch mal mit der Fliegenrute probiert? Immer wieder konnte ich schöne Schiede auf Streamer_fangen....leider noch nie einen _Zander. Fischst Du in der Kaiserbadschleuse eigentlich bei der Strömungskante vom Geländer vorm Flex weg oder weiter abwärts im Ruhigen bzw. der dortigen Strömungskante? Gratulation zu den beiden Zandern! War das der fette HS Shad, den mag ich nämlich auch gern. In Deinem DK-Beitrag hast Du von 20gr. Köpfen geschrieben. Fischst Du wirklich immer mit 20 gr.? Auch in ruhigeren Bereichen?_"

Ich dachte, die Antworten auf diese Fragen könnten auch andere Angler interessieren.

Ich habe mir die weiter unten liegenden Stellen im Donaukanal bereits angesehen, hab aber noch nie dort geangelt, obwohl es einige kleine feine Mini-Buhnen und Buchten gibt, sowie Stellen mitten im Wasser an denen die Strömung andeutet, dass es unter Wasser Hindernisse und Strömungsschatten sowie Löcher geben muss. Ich denke, es wird mal Zeit für mich, es dort zu versuchen.
Mit der Fliege habe ich noch nie im Kanal geangelt, hab zwar ne Ausrüstung, ist aber irgendwie nicht so meins.
Bei der Kaiserbadschleuse angle ich sowohl oberhalb, als auch unterhalb im ruhigen und an den Kanten. Noch ein Stück weiter unten ist eine Einmündung eines alten Kanals, der bei Regen das Wasser von der Straße einleitet. Auch ein guter Platz.
Der besagte HS-Shad ist 11,5 cm lang, jedoch fische ich ihn in den ruhigen Bereichen eher mit 7-10g. Nur z.B. bei der Nußdorfer Wehr fische ich 20g.

LG,
parser022


----------



## huchenschreck (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Hallo,
danke für das posting, ja da hast du recht, das interessiert sicherlich mehrere....
Wenn du beim Flex-Geländer einen Fisch hakst-wie landest du den? Gehst du mit ihm "Gassi" bis zur nächsten Treppe oder nimmst du einen langen Kescherstiel? 
Von den HS-shads gibt es mehrere Modelle...meinst du den eher fetten? Ich fand immer perlmutt gut oder bevorzugst du reinweiss?
TL


----------



## huchenschreck (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

noch eine konkretere frage: meinst du den spro hs fast eddy? den normalen hs gibts nämlich nicht in 11, 5 cm....welche jighakengrösse passt da am besten?
danke


----------



## parser022 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

hallo huchenschreck,

du bist anscheinend auch in oö und wien unterwegs, wenn du dich für den donaukanal und die gewässer vom fv enns interessierst...

also: beim flex gehe ich wirklich gassi, wenn ich von oben angle. wenn es der wasserstand aber zulässt und das tut er sehr oft, dann gehe ich unten direkt am wasser entlang. es gibt da einen 40 cm breiten vorsprung, der sich fast am ganzen kanal entlangzieht, wo spundwände sind. man kan dann auch die alten holzpfosten der früheren uferbefestigung sehen, in denen sich oft barsche und zander verstecken. die ganze sache ist etwas heikel und ich kenne leute, die im winter ein unfreiwilliges bad nahmen, aber wenn man ein gutes gleichgewicht hat, ist es eigentlich kein problem und man kann dadurch die köder viel besser führen.

zum hs-shad: mein lieblingsmodell wird leider nicht mehr produziert, das hatte einen ganz kleinen schaufelschwanz. die no-actions shads gehen aber genausogut, egal ob weiß oder perlmutt. der jighaken sollte auf jeden fall im vorderen drittel des köders austreten, damit er schön schwabbelig bleibt. die zander beißen ohnehin eher in den kopf, wenn sie richtig beißen. bei fehlbissen einfach einen kleinen stinger (zusatzdrilling) verwenden.

generell zu farben im donaukanal: da das wasser meist sehr trüb ist, ist es egal ob weiß oder gelb oder perlmutt. es zählt dann nur hell oder dunkel, vielleicht auch noch neon. hinzu kommt noch, dass man im kanal kaum zander fängt, wenn es noch hell ist. am besten ist die dämmerung und die ersten paar stunden der dunkelheit und da ist die farbe dann ohnehin wurscht, es sei denn du angelst mit floureszierenden ködern (wäre sicher mal einen versuch wert. generell glaube ich, dass die zander im kanal hauptsächlich über die seitenlinie jagen, deshalb angle ich auch gerne mit aktionsreichen wobblern wie dem salmo minnow oder dem rapala magnum.

lg
parser022


----------



## huchenschreck (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

vielen dank für die ausführliche info...
welches der aktuellen hs modelle würdest du dann empfehlen?
wobbler? das geht aber nur wenn sie nicht am grund sondern an der oberfläche jagen, oder? weil ich weiss nicht ob bouncing was für den geldbeutel ist, da verlier ich ja locker 200 Euronen pro Tag wenn ich mal meine durchschnittlichen Gummi-Abrisse auf Wobbler hochrechne....
Geht im Kanal im oberen Wasserdrittel was auf Zander? das hab ich echt noch nie probiert...(wäre aber widerum eine Hoffnung für meine Streamerfischerei)
In der Alten Donau (eigentlich mein Stammwasser) sind auch im Winter viele Zander im oberen Drittel aktiv, wo man doch immer wieder liest, dass sie das nur im Sommer tun....Ausser ein paar Freunden von mir hat das anscheinend noch niemand entdeckt an dem Gewässer...
Tl


----------



## parser022 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

ich würde den fin shad oder den fibertail shad empfehlen. einmal weiß (laube), einmal braun (kesslergrundel) und irgendeine schockfarbe sollte reichen.
unterhalb der kaiserbadschleuse kannst du ohne probleme bouncing betreiben. da gibts kaum hänger. oberhalb ist es gefährlich. ohne bouncing bekommt man aber auch bisse, da sich auch im oberen wasserdrittel was tut. da sind ja schließlich auch die lauben. du kannst also sicher deine streamer auch versuchen, jedoch würde ich probieren, eine kleine rassel in den streamer einzubinden, da er ansonsten zu wenig aufmerksamkeit erregt in der dämmerung oder im dunkeln. wie gesagt, tagsüber gehen die zander sehr schlecht im kanal.

lg,
parser022


----------



## huchenschreck (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

super danke! Werde mir die Modelle mal checken....
Was hältst Du eigentlich von den Walleye Assassins? (Falls Du sie kennst...)
Fischt Du mit FC Vorfach oder direkt an der Geflochtenen den Gummler?
TL,
F


----------



## parser022 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

hab einen von diesen assassins in 15cm zu hause. läuft ganz nett und ist sicher gscheiter, als ein kopyto, weil den alle haben. in einem jungfräulichen gewässer würde ich sagen, sind der kopyto und der assassin gleich auf.

ich fische am kanal meistens mit 40er flouro direkt angeknotet mit dem jochen-knoten. du kannst aber genausogut ein 7x7 stahlvorfach verwenden, da die zander das vorfach ohnehin nicht sehen können in der brühe und ja doch auch einige hechte im kanal zu hause sind. 
nur zum schiedangeln nehme ich ausschließlich flouro, weil das vorfach dabei direkt unter der wasseroberfläche entlang läuft und sich stahl gegen den himmel abheben würde.

wenn du willst, kannst du ja mal eine tour mitmachen, kennst ja meine website.

lg
parser022


----------



## parser022 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Hallo Leute,

hier tut sich ja garnichts momentan. Alle krank oder keine Lust zum Angeln?

Naja, ich bin weder krank, noch habe ich keine Lust. Ich war viel unterwegs in letzter Zeit, aber es ist schwierig momentan. Zander konnte ich keine überlisten, dafür beißen die Schiede wieder. Letzte Woche konnte ich ein richtiges Monster mit 78cm und 4,5 Kg überlisten.

Was tut sich bei euch so? Hat jemand Zander gefangen in letzter Zeit?

LG,
parser022


----------



## huchenschreck (28. März 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

geiler Fisch!!!!

Hab nur gearbeitet die letzte Zeit und ab heute gehts wieder los.
Schau heute abends an den Kanal und ab Montag mach ich die diversen Forellenflüsse unsicher...
Gruß,
Florian


----------



## parser022 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

welches platzerl hast dir denn vorgenommen für heute abend?

ich werde auch unterwegs sein. wahrscheinlich am sporn, bin aber noch nicht sicher. beim opel beyschlag an der mauer werden momentan viele schiede gefangen, ist aber oft dementsprechend überfüllt dort.
zander sind noch nicht so beißwillig heuer. die meisten leute jammern, aber das tun sie ohnehin fast immer.


----------



## huchenschreck (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

wollte eigentlich auch zum sporn, weil das wetter aber gar so schön war, dachte ich, dass es dort überfüllt sei und wollte auf sonntag warten....das war ein schwerwiegender fehler.
beim beyschlag wars immer super auf schied, aber mein lieblibgsplatz war immer ein stück weiter flussabwärts wo wieder die spundwand anfängt. dort hab ich das monster dran gehabt, das mir die drillinge gerade gebogen hat.....
but:
i´ll be back!!
war bei dir was?


----------



## parser022 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

ich war unterwegs am sporn, beim opel, bei der fernwärme und beim flex, aber es ging nichts. beim opel war ich leider nicht der erste an diesem tag, denn der erste erwischt immer den einen oder anderen schied. 

ich glaub ich werde mich heuer auf alles unterhalb der fernwärme konzentrieren, oben am sporn ist mir meistens zuviel los und außerdem gibts da oben ein paar angler, die alles abschlachten, was sie kriegen können und den fisch dann verscherbeln. da kann ich nicht länger zusehen...


----------



## huchenschreck (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Ich hab auch von diesen Mißständen gehört: Aber Frage: was fangen die denn außer Weißen? Und wer bitte kauft Weiße aus dem Donaukanal? Aber es gibt ja nichts was es nicht gibt, ein Freund wies mich mal drauf hin, dass sie im Fischgeschäft am Naschmarkt verrunzelte und ungeputzte Brachsen verkaufen um 4€ das Kilo...also gibts offensichtlich doch einen Markt dafür- da ess ich lieber nur noch Karotten, bevor ich mir ungeputzte Brachsen kaufe. Obwohl ich zugebe, dass ich dann und wann mal einen Schied mitneheme und sauer einlege-das ist vorzüglich und besser als jeder Hering...
Bei der Fernwärme hab ich immer wieder mal Zander gefangen-allerdings hätten sie alle nicht mal als Forelle das Mindestmaß gehabt...
Ich möchte heuer unbedingt mal von der Schlachthausgasse abwärts probieren, dort geht eigentlich nie wer und jedes Mal wenn ich zum Flughafen fahre denk ich mir, wie viele geile Plätze es dort gibt!


----------



## eggerm (1. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Hallo! 
Hab mir heuer die Donaustadt1 geholt,und war bis jetzt hauptsächlich im Donaustrom mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Bis jetzt nur einen 60er Hecht auf einen relax gefangen. Aber wenns jetzt wärmer wird müßte da da doch mehr gehen. Würde mich übrigens auch mal auf ein gemeinsames fischen einlassen.
MfG eggerm


----------



## huchenschreck (2. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

hallo eggerm!
hast du den hecht im donaustrom gefangen?? nicht in der rinne??
gruß


----------



## parser022 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

@ huchenschreck

ich war auch schon einige mal unten im 3ten bezirk. da gibts einige schöne schotterbänke und kehren, aber leider ist das wasser sehr seicht. 
wenn du bei google earth mal schaust, wirst du eine art wehr entdecken ein wenig unterhalb der praterbrücke. ich habe das ding schon mal gesucht, aber leider nicht mehr gefunden. das foto muss im rahmen der baustellen im vorigen jahr entstanden sein, die wehr wurde anscheinend wieder abgetragen, da ja sonst auch die schiffe nicht durchkommen. vielleicht sind aber unterwasser noch strukturen vorhanden. man müsste es an der wasseroberfläche erkennen können anhand von strudeln etc.
naja auf jeden fall werde ich auch sicher ein paar mal unten sein und mein glück versuchen. irgendwo müssen die zander ja stecken...


----------



## eggerm (2. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Schon im Hauptstrom. In der rinne ist ja erst ab Juni das spinnen erlaubt. (Freu mich schon auf den Sommer. :vik: ) Da die Räuber derzeit ja alle geschont sind, werd ich heute oder morgen mal mit der Feeder an den Strom gehen. Bin ab Samstag für drei Wochen im Ausland unterwegs, falls jemand danach Lust hat, könnt man sich im Mai ja mal auf Hecht treffen.
MfG


----------



## huchenschreck (2. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

@eggerm petri, ist ein ziemliches Glück, einen Hecht im Hauptstrom zu fangen...
@parser: erstmal eine Fangmeldung: Konnte heute vormittags zwischen zwei Terminen schnell zum Opel Beyschlag fahren, wo ungefähr 4-5 Kollegen waren. Ich wollte schon wieder umkehren, dachte mir aber: ein paar Würfe schaden nie. War mit Fliegenrute und Streamer ausgerüstet und prompt beim 3. Wurf krachte es: ein recht manierlicher Schied mit genau 60cm, der sich im Drill an der Fliegenrute alles andere als manierlich benahm....
Hab ihn gelandet, vermessen und releast und wurde dabei von den Kollegen der Spinn-und Friedfischzunft wie ein Außerirdischer betrachtet. Hab freundlich gegrüßt und bin wieder gegangen....Das ganze dauerte etwa 5 min. Wenn man dort mit einer Fliegenrute aufkreuzt, wird man plötzlich zum Gedankenleser (..."Vollidiot"...), wenn man dann einen Fisch fängt (..."Zufall"...) und ihn wieder releast (..."Megavollidiot"...) noch mehr...
Aber was solls: ich fang so mehr Schiede als mit irgendeiner anderen Technik!

Zum Kanal: Ja, irgendwo müssen die verdammten Zander stehen, da hast Du recht. Wenn ich ein Zander wäre, würde ich bei den Buhnen im 3. stehen und nicht oben, denn dort hätte ich mehr Struktur, mehr Kies zum Laichen und weniger Angler. Wenn ich hingegen ein (gewöhnlicher) Angler wäre, würde ich überall hinfahren, nur nicht in den 3., denn alle Zanderfänge von denen man hört stammen von Schleuse, Opel, Fernwärme,Kaiserbadschleuse oder Urania (etwas vereinfacht). Dort fängt aber niemand mehr etwas Nennenswertes. Ergo heißt das für mich in den 3. fahren-besonders dann im Sommer in der Nacht, wenn die Zander im Seichten an der Oberfläche rauben wollen: Kleine Oberflächenwobbler oder Streamer über dem seichten Kies...wenn dort nix geht über lange Zeit , sind die Zander ausgestorben-darauf würd ich wetten. Und es gilt, genau solche Strukturen zu finden, wie Du sie angesprochen hast. Man müßte mal sehen ob man einen Draht zur damaligen Bauleitung bekommt....

Man sieht sich (..ich bin der Vollidiot mit der Fliegenrute, der verzweifelt Äschen im Donaukanal sucht....)


----------



## parser022 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

huchenschreck, dass man sich sieht, darauf kannst du gift nehmen. ich glaub, wir sind vom selben schlag. 

naja auf jeden fall stimmt natürlich alles, was du über den 3ten bezirk sagst, vor allem im sommer. aber im spätherbst und winter ist es halt leider etwas zu seicht für meinen geschmack. im sommer hingegen wirds sicher funktionieren!

es stimmt auch alles, was du über die leute beim beyschlag sagst. es ist wirklich oft zum narrisch werden. jetzt im april und mai werde ich allerdings trotzdem viel dort oben angeln, allerdings mit großen gufis und blinkern auf wels und vor allem bei der schleuse. mal schaun obs einschlägt.

ich war gestern übrigens mit der feeder unterwegs und hab unter der kaiserbadschleuse an der kante massenhaft blaunasen gefangen, allerdings eher kleinere. eine etwas größere landete als köfi auf meiner extra heavy feeder und wurde auf wels ausgelegt. leider kein biss. 
ich würde es jedoch jedem ansitzangler empfehlen, es nebenbei immer mit köfi oder tauwurmbündel auf wels zu versuchen, der donaukanal ist voll von den biestern in größen von 50 - 120 cm und für die braucht man auch keine megaschweren welsruten, sondern es reicht eine starke feederrute mit 35er monofiler und ebensostarkem vorfach mit einzelhaken.

lg parser022


----------



## huchenschreck (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

@parser: bin gespannt, ob beim gezielten Spinnfischen auf die Welschen was geht-es ist ja interessant, dass es Gewässer gibt, die voll mit Welsen sind, man aber beim Spinnfischen keinen Biss bekommt. Bei uns auf der Alten Donau ist es zB so: Wels auf Kunstköder-Fehlanzeige, Wels auf Köderfisch-Fehlanzeige, Wels auf irgendeinen anderen klass. Welsköder-Fehlanzeige. Karpfenfischen mit Kugeln, insbesonderen wenn viele Heilbuttpellets gefüttert wurden: teilweise jeder zweite Fisch ein Wels. Ich denke, dass überall, wo mit Proteinködern viel gefüttert wird man die Welse an die Karpfenangler verloren hat. Deshalb muss im Kanal ja noch eine Chance sein. Allerdings müßten dann ja die Kollegen von der Barbenzunft dauernd kleine Exemplare auf ihren Wurmbündeln haben, oder? Ob das so ist, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich eigentlich nur Spinnfischer am Kanal kenne. Weißt Du was darüber?
Das mit den Blaunasen ist sehr erfreulich, dann hat der Kormoran doch ein paar übriggelassen. Weil letztes Jahr wars schon sehr traurig, was mir ein paar Schwaber erzählt haben...

Bezüglich der Zander: Die Frage, die man sich stellen müßte, ist meiner Meinung nach folgende: Ich finde auch, dass es jetzt im 3. zu seicht ist, aber wer sagt, dass die Zander nach oben ziehen? Wenn dort nichts gefangen wird, was ja der Fall ist, wäre vielleicht das Lösen der Alberner Karte die Lösung? Wenn ich ein Zander wäre (wieder einmal) hätte ich im Winter keine Lust auf die Kaiserbadschleuse, vor allem nicht bei dem hohen Dreckswasserstand, sondern würde mich in den Winterhafen oder den Albaner hafen zurückziehen-das nur so mal als These. Die Deutschen Kollegen fischen bei Hochwasser nie im Hauptstrom und beim Kanal ist leider der ganze Kanal (mit kleinen Ausnahmen) als Hauptstrom anzusehen. Außerdem kommt jetzt die Laichzeit und ich kenne im Kanal überhaupt keine Laichmöglichkeiten (außer im zu seichten 3.) daher liegt für mich die These nahe, dass die Zander schon vorher aus dem Kanal flussabwärts wandern und dann bei sinkendem Wasserstand im Spätsommer in den Kanal hineinziehen. In den letzten beiden Jahren konnte man diese Zanderzüge ja geradezu beobachten als für kurze Zeit jeder, der eine Angelrute halten konnte bei der Urania schöne Zander gefangen hatte-aber eben nur eine Woche lang, dann haben sich die Kollegen weiter oben gefreut...Leider war ich beruflich beide Male verhindert, als diese Züge stattfanden, aber den Fotos nach zu urteilen, die ich gesehen habe, waren da zander dabei, von denen wir alle nur träumen...
Wenn sie im Oktober bei der Urania sind, könnten sie ja im Augut bei der Schlachthausgasse sein-theoretisch......

Gruß, Florian


----------



## parser022 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

von den welsen weiß ich, dass jedes jahr einige auf spinnköder gefangen werden oben bei der schleuse und auch in der kleinen kammer. bei der urania werden im hochsommer in der nacht viele welse auf tauwurm gefangen, einige gezielt, viele aber von den barbenanglern.

die blaunasen haben bei mir, wenn ich mich mal zum feedern überreden lassen habe auch voriges jahr gebissen. zu jeder tageszeit und mit jedem köder. da war ich nie schneider. ein bisserl warm, so wie jetzt sollte es halt sein. das die schwaber nichts erwischen wundert mich nicht sonderlich. ich habe die typen schon zu guten zeiten fast nie was fangen sehen, liegt aber meiner meinung nach eher an der methode als an den fehlenden weißfischen, denn kormorane habe ich im donaukanal wenig bis garnicht gesehen. dafür gibts jetzt auf einmal biber ohne ende. beim flex, beim kaiserbad, bei der fernwärme, überall einfach.

bei den zandern hast du meiner meinung nach mit allem recht, außer, dass zum laichen der 3te zu seicht ist. ich glaube, dass es nur im winter zu seicht ist dort. ab juni müsste da schon was gehen. übrigens ist das wasser in den letzten tagen um 30cm gestiegen. die lassen endlich wiedermal mehr wasser in den kanal. ich kann mich erinnern, dass es früher normal war so wies jetzt ist. die letzten jahre hat er aber immer und immer weniger wasser gehabt der kanal.

darf man im alberner hafen das ganze jahr spinnfischen? 

falls ja, wäre ich eventuell bereit, nächstes jahr dort mit dir einzusteigen und wir erkämpfen uns das gewässer gemeinsam. voraussetzung dafür wäre aber ein erneutes schlechtes jahr am donaukanal. sollte es heuer gut gehen, werde ich nicht wechseln, weil der kanal einfach so gut erreichbar ist.

hab auch schon überlegt wegen kuchelau oder freudenau, aber da ist das spinnfischen zu stark reguliert. 
dok wäre im winter auch spitzenmäßig, aber dort kommt man so schlecht hin. ich hab auch in wien kein auto, sondern bin mit der vespa unterwegs und da will ich nicht 90 minuten quer durch wien fahren wenns kalt ist.
wegen der rinne hab ich auch schon überlegt. da ist zwar spinnfischen im winter auch verboten, aber da gibts auch noch dem strom, wo man ein wenig ausweichen kann.

naja schwere entscheidungen sind das. aber albern klingt generell ganz nett.


----------



## huchenschreck (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Du wirst sicherlich recht haben, was den seichten 3. betrifft- ich kenn ihn wie schon früher gesagt einfach zu wenig um die genauen Wassertiefen zu bestimmen-ich hab nur immer wieder die Strukturen bewundert. Wenn sie dort laichen könnten, würde das meine These aber auch unterstützen, dann sind sie jetzt im Alberner Hafen und Winterhafen und ziehen zur Laichzeit in den Kanal hinein in den 3., nach dem Sommer dann weiter hinauf und im ganz kalten Winter dann wieder zurück in die tiefen Hafenstellen, wo sie verweilen bis über die Frühjahreshochwässer hinaus. Aber das könnte man ja testen...
Leider darf man im Alberner Hafen auch erst im Herbst spinnfischen, aber am Spitz zum Hafen darf man und das wär ja schon mal was. Ich hatte Albern mal-geb Dir natürlich wegen der Erreichbarkeit recht. Ich hab meine zander eigentlich immer bei der Kanalmündung gefangen-allerdings nicht dort wo alle stehen am "Kanalspitz" (Revier Freudenau rechts) sondern gegenüber auf der wesentlich unscheinbareren Alberner Seite...
Rinne interessiert mich eigentlich nur marginal-da ist mir in der Donau zu wenig Struktur und in der Rinne selber wieder das Spinnfischen zu stark reglementiert. Dok1 ist mir zu weit (da fahr ich gleich an eines meiner Niederösterreichischen Reviere...) aber Albern wäre echt eine Idee vor allem weil auch noch der letzte Teil vom Kanal dabei ist, der nicht unspannend wirkt.....


----------



## weazel74 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> aber Albern wäre echt eine Idee vor allem weil auch noch der letzte Teil vom Kanal dabei ist, der nicht unspannend wirkt.....



Nur die Mündung des Donaukanals ist beim Alberner Revier(Wien) dabei,der letzte Teil (ab der Ostbahnbrücke bis zur Mündung) gehört noch zum Freudenauer Revier dazu.

Spinnfischen ist im Alberner Revier am Strom ganzjährig erlaubt, nur im Hafen und dem Blauen Wasser erst ab September was ich sehr bedauere#d.

Wie ist den eigentlich die Regelung fürs Spinnfischen in der Rinne?Ab wann darf man dort ran?


----------



## huchenschreck (26. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

hallo,
ja, hab mich geirrt, der letzte Teil vom Kanal gehört zu Freudenau, hast recht.
Wie das mit der Rinne jetzt ist, weiss ich nicht. Die haben einiges geändert in letzter Zeit und netterweise bekommt man die Bestimmungen nur, wenn man eine Karte löst. Stichwort Katze im Sack... Aber vor ein paar Jahren wars so, dass man mit Ende der Räberschonzeit das restliche Jahr in der Rinne spinnfischen durfte.
Gruß F


----------



## eggerm (30. April 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Und morgen sonst noch jemand auf Hecht am Donaustrom?
MfG


----------



## weazel74 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> Wie das mit der Rinne jetzt ist, weiss ich nicht. Die haben einiges geändert in letzter Zeit und netterweise bekommt man die Bestimmungen nur, wenn man eine Karte löst. Stichwort Katze im Sack.
> Gruß F



Du sagst es.

Verstehe sowieso net warum sie nicht die Bestimmungen in Form von einer Pdf bei dem jeweiligen Revier anhängen auf der HP.So muss man sich immer telefonisch erkundigen.


@eggerm ,direkt im Strom hab ich noch nie einen Hecht gefangen,eher Rapfen,Zander und ab und zu einen Barsch.Liegt aber auch daran das keine Buhnen vorhanden sind in dem Revier.

Dort wo Hechte in meinem Revier vorkommen ist Spinnfischen erst ab September gestattet.:c


----------



## eggerm (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Naja, fische das erste Jahr in Wien, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in den Einrinnen schon der eine oder andere Hecht sich im Sommer aufhält.
In welchem Revier fischt du? In Donaustadt1 ist ja ab Juni in der neuen das Spinnen erlaubt.
MfG


----------



## weazel74 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Hab das Revier Albern/Wien.

Stimmt schon was du schreibst bezüglich den Hechten bei der Einfahrt vom Hafen,besonders im Sommer wenns heiss  und das Wasser wärmer ist aber das dauert noch ein wenig.

Bei euch ist die Rinne schon im Juni frei zum Spinnfischen?Weisst du ob das für die ganze Rinne gilt oder nur bei euch oben?



MfG


----------



## eggerm (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Da ich nur Donau eins habe weiß ichs nur mit Sicherheit dort.
Aber ich glaub in Floridsdorf, ist spinnen das ganze Jahr erlaubt.
Mfg


----------



## huchenschreck (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

Wer ist dabei am Kanal zum Großangriff auf Zander nach dem 1. Juni??
Heuer will ichs echt wissen, was im Kanal noch an Zandern übrig ist...
Gruss


----------



## parser022 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gummifischangeln Donau/Wien*

bin dabei. was sonst?

let's get it on!

meine nummer hast du ja. meld dich einfach, wenn du gehst.

lg
parser022


----------



## parser022 (13. Oktober 2009)

*Diskussion: Die Zukunft des Donaukanals*

Hallo Leute,

ich bitte euch, an dieser Diskussion zur Zukunft des Donaukanals teilzunehmen: 

Wenn möglichst viele von uns mitdiskutieren, dann ist es möglich, in dieser Sache einen gewichtigen Standpunkt zu vertreten. Wir sind leider die einzigen, die Bedenken haben, wenn der Twin City Liner mit 50 Km/h über den Kanal braust und daraufhin die ganze Fischbrut in der Steinpackung verendet. 

Ich bitte euch um eure Mitarbeit bzw. Posts auf meiner Website. Ihr findet den Link in meinem Userprofil.

Vielen Dank und LG,
parser022


----------

